# Horses and healing in Memphis, Tennessee



## walliedoodle (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello! 

My name is Hallie and I'm in Memphis, TN. I'm 22 years old, engaged to a sweetheart, and just trying to figure out how to actually get to the fantastic life I envision for myself (consisting of creating art and riding horses all day). I too share a wonderful passion for horses and have recently discovered how great online forums can be! I do appreciate the sporting aspect of the horse world but I find my interests in the healing qualities of the animal on many levels (spiritual, physical, and psychological). 

I discovered the healing power of horses when I was at a therapeutic retreat center in Utah about 4 years ago. I learned parts of join-up and used it with a fairly green gelding Paso Fino/Arab mix named Nepal. He taught me a lot about myself! I came back home to Memphis and came across an Arab mare named Tara who was a dream but a handful! However due to monetary circumstances wasn't able to hold on to the lease. Of course I was devastated to leave both horses, yet I did realize that I am an Arabian fan. High spirited emotional horse for a high spirited emotional girl! 

I have this vision of what I would love to do. I see the powerful effect horses have had on my life and would love to share that with others. I will get there soon I'm sure, but until then I hope to use this forum for education, networking, advice, and idea sharing. 

Horse people are good people so I'm sure I'm in great company! I look forward to posting with you all! If you share my similar interests regarding horses (or art!) I'd love to chat about it!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome 

i love arabs too  i dont have one at the moment but i used to

im sure you will learn heaps from this website


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Glad to have 'ya around; have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome nice to have another nice person on here that lives pretty close to muah!! LOL
Welcome!!


----------

